# leopard gecko genetics question "het RADAR"



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Folks,

When a gecko is described as het RADAR - what exactly is it hetrozygous for?

I know the eclipse trait is part of being a RADAR, but as a specific example, an Eclipse Het Radar?

Does this mean the leo is Homozygous for the recessive Eclipse trait, then hetro for Bell Albino, Patternless, reverse stripe and Tangerine? The last 3 are polygenic so is it more likely that those traits will be expressed in this leo anyway? so it would mean the same if you said the leo was Eclipse het Bell?

Any advice would be awesome.

Cheers!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

A leo that is said to be HET Radar has the potenial to give you Radar offspring. So for example Normal HET Balbino,Eclipse.. Balbino HET Eclipse.. Eclipse HET Balbino.. Any leo that comes from Eclipse line leo's are likly to be Poly-HET Patternless reverse striped also.


----------



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks Gazz.

so when you say het RADAR it covers all the bases of HET eclipse, balbino, Patternless, reverse stripe etc and then you give a visual before it?

so a "Reverse stripe HET RADAR" could also be decribed as a "reverse stripe HET bell, Patternless, reverse stripe, Tangerine"?

I dont know enough to realise that eclipse line is likely to contain the other traits also, so its likely if i had a eclipse het balbino breeder for RADAR that it would be showing all the polygenic traits anway?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

so when you say het RADAR it covers all the bases of HET eclipse, balbino, Patternless, reverse stripe etc *and then you give a visual before it? : victory:..*

so a "Reverse stripe HET RADAR" could also be decribed as a "reverse stripe HET bell, Patternless, reverse stripe, Tangerine"?.
*Patternless reverse striped, All as a chunk. A Pattenless reverse striped is a Polygenic trait that's a Reverse striped with lack of Reverse striped.A Patternless is a Recessive trait..*

I dont know enough to realise that eclipse line is likely to contain the other traits also, so its likely if i had a eclipse het balbino breeder for RADAR that it would be showing all the polygenic traits anway?. *Yes it may express them of carry them for future offspring to express.*


----------



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheers!


----------

